# PCD Dec. 5th



## blacker2411 (Nov 12, 2010)

Picking up 2017 X5 35i M-Sport at PCD Monday December 5th. Second PCD delivery and despite being slightly disappointed factory is closed for tours I am looking forward to seeing the remodeled Zentrum and also a visit the the CCA museum. Having Extreme Colors do XPEL and Ceramic Pro before my drive back to New England. Order took a bit longer than 2012 due to Individual Exterior and Interior but I wanted something unique and not the run of the mill X5.:thumbup:


----------



## abomb (Feb 1, 2004)

The tour was pretty cool when I was there in the spring but the Zentrum wasn't open yet. I'll be down there for Christmas so i'll check it out. Enjoy the new X5!


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

If you don't mind, can you report back (or take a pic) of the current BMW dinner menu at the Marriott?


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Shon528 said:


> If you don't mind, can you report back (or take a pic) of the current BMW dinner menu at the Marriott?


I have one from when I was there a couple months ago.


----------



## blacker2411 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Pics*

I can confirm that the menu shown above is the same as I had on Sunday night December 4th at the Marriott.

Here are some pics of the new ride in the delivery bay at the Performance Center.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

David1 said:


> I have one from when I was there a couple months ago.


Thx! When I was there last time, there wasn't anything for my wife to eat (vegetarian but does some seafood). Looks better this time.


----------

